#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  為什麼部分獸迷不喜歡人類？

## 狼王白牙

相關討論：*[ 票選 ] 討厭人類的程度調查*

上述議題是在 *心情廣場暨談天說地* 的版面發起的，
不妨深入探究背後理性或者感性的因素

這個問題在國外的獸迷論壇曾經被討論過，也許在中文論壇上也可以成為議題。

生為獸迷、人類、獸人、或是動物的你，為什麼不喜歡人類？
請試著分析背後的理由？跟那些生活上或經驗上的因素有關？
或者跟您接觸到的人類黑暗面有關？


編輯: 編輯標題 2010/02/28

----------


## TYPHOON

人類真的很自私.為了虛無飄渺的榮耀犧牲別的獸.還編出一卡車的理由
我時再不能理解為啥一個人吃飽了了沒事幹要去打獵......為了娛樂打獵!!!!!!
家裡掛張甚麼皮又怎樣?我能接受人類殺他們養的生物但不能接受他們為了奇怪的理由殲滅野生動物


有人說我們在現實生活中也是人類所以討厭人類等於說自己不好...其實對我來說...只要有獸人的思想就算是獸人了

----------


## 亞多士

我說啊...狼王大人，這真是一個嚴肅的話題啊～
話說我不會特別討厭人類...
而是對人類的有些行為無法苟同...
轉而對自然界的期許及渴望～
對於人類...
可以說是地球上最矛盾、最複雜、心機最重的動物...
人類社會的組成複雜是眾所皆知的事...
自然而然在相處時會產生所謂的“不愉快“...
面對如此複雜的社交社會有時會令我力不從心、甚至疲倦
我的狀況較特殊，由於家庭背景（富商）、個人經驗（代表台灣參加2006年未來世界領袖高峰會、美國華盛頓喬治城大學、白宮直屬活動、聯合會議）
都令我有一點看透其實人在大部分的時間，都在為自己的利益著想，那種氣氛是一般人很難想像的...

其次，是矛盾...
人類，在動物界中，無疑是世界的頭（原諒我的說詞，我是實話實說，目前就我所知沒有一種動物能與人類抗衡），相對的，對於維護這個世界的責任，也是最大的；人類知道這一點，也了解到維持世界的平衡才是最長久的策略，對自己好、也對其他物種好，然而，人類明知故犯，只為追求眼前的利益與快樂（美國拒簽京都議定書、巴西不願停止砍伐雨林、中國無限制開採化石燃料、亞熱帶臨海國家寧願破壞海灘生態而追求觀光...等），都令我感到無奈...（但也沒辦法，他們的人民也是會挨餓的）

最後，是對社會價值觀的無奈，文憑主義、成就主義、唯金主義都令我倍感壓力，轉而想逃向大自然...

我知道大自然裡的生存法則很嚴，然而基於無憂的渴望，我還是很期待能在這塊領域中，找到屬於自己的平靜...

這大概就是我的看法吧～
希望沒有離題～

----------


## 暗翼

我仔細想過，討厭人類的原因
人類通常有種習慣，當聽到親人或朋友聊到一些事情，很容易就相信那些話
然而通常這些人會轉變成小團體這類的組織
就會造成明明只有一對一的討厭，演變成多對一的討厭甚至是排斥那一個被討厭的
Like me 我就是那個被排斥的人，明明就只有我對She的衝突，結果演變成全班跟我是對立的......
而更可惡的是，那些人類因為先入為主的觀念，不給他們討厭的人任何的機會，
他們會想說：這個死人又在OOXX一大堆，真希望快點....之類的
當我發現此類狀況的時候，我又在觀察其他班級、社會上的狀況、國際新聞，發現的情況都是幾乎相同的
這些就是我討厭人類的關係
這樣總不是以偏蓋全的無稽之論吧
如果以上言論有冒犯之處 請多多見諒(情緒很容易被影響...)

----------


## 狼 - 月

就我自己的看法認為:
1.人類是自私的怪物
認識所謂的朋友,什麼稱兄道地,其實都是一場的利用
說什麼有難就可以幫忙阿,籍口的說法
就我自己也曾經嘗試過人類自私帶來的傷痛
遇到有什麼事最先注意的都是自己的安全
只會有困難的時候才找你,平時都不理不彩
說什麼朋友麻?互相利用罷了
p.s.當然會有例外的,但我遇到的都是上面說到的

2.人類沒有愛心
這不用多講吧?
很當然的,有愛心的話世界上就沒有那麼多虐待動物的案件拉
在我遇到的不也人類當中,我敢很肯定的說
大多都不太有愛心
看到路邊有動物受傷了
第一想到的就是:有沒有細菌阿?有沒有生病阿?該死的怎麼在這受傷阿,走遠點受傷阿!
我所遇到的真的只有很少部分會覺得那些受傷的動物很可憐想去保護他
簡單的來說,沒愛心也可以是自私的問題

3.人類不會珍惜
雖然我是住在市區,但也知道地球的大自然資源在不斷的減少
就拿紙張做例子,常常看到很多人沒好好的去用一張紙
一張空白的紙,只是有幾下折痕就扔掉了,沒有比扔更好的方法嗎?
到餐廳吃飯,看著人們拿起餐牌
手指指的叫菜,後來看到他們滿桌子都是美食
幾個人叫這麼多吃的,當然最後也剩下相當多的食物
有幾碟可能只吃了一點點
浪費的很過份阿!有錢就可以這樣浪費了嗎?
如果天真的有懲罰的話我想世界上少很多人了

先說這些,如有補充遲點再補上
當然地,以上的論點都有例外的
但以我所遇到的都不是例外的
意見到此為止~

----------


## 光狼

其實大家也是人,
自己的過失也是人類的過失,
自己的優點也是人類的優點,

有些人缺德,並不代表你也缺德吧!
同樣地,有些人缺德,
你若就討厭的全部的人,
那麼,不是連不缺德的人也討厭嗎(包括你自己)

我並不討厭人類,但我討厭令人類丟面子的傢伙;
我並不討厭全部人類,但我討厭人類的思考方向。
-------------------------離題------------------------------
請各位思考一下:
你所得到的一些經驗,是否不曾影響你的決定?
你曾否站在自己立場?
-----------------------------


如有冒犯,請見諒

----------


## 迪亞狼

或許人類黑暗的一面讓我記得很清楚吧！

一般大自然中的動物不會嚴重破壞自然生態，但人類則是拼命濫墾濫伐，
和一些電影中的外星生物一樣，每到一顆星球就把該星球的所有資源消耗殆盡。

看到人類殺了過多的某種動物也很氣，尤其是「狼」……（個人認為啦^^"）
狼吃羊本來就是大自然中正常的事情，只不過人類養了許多羊，要狼不吃也難，
當狼吃了以後，人類開始傳許多謠言、童話，導致現在的小孩認為狼是壞東西。

另外，中國人「色狼」一詞發明出來，新聞台紛紛都用了「狼」的照片！
拜託～做錯事的是人！不是狼！搞清楚好不好。（謎：越說越激動…）

最後，地球現在也面臨不小的危機，而這危機就是身為人類的我們所創造的。
（自從了解生態危機以後，就算再熱的天氣我也要求家人不要開冷氣……）

以上是本狼的理由，若和其他獸觀點不同煩請見諒。

----------


## godauuy

人阿.....說實在的以我自己觀點來說
是個自私.貪婪的
常常因為一些小事而與自己要好的朋友
甚至親人翻臉
而後又在那邊後悔當初怎樣......
對於自然界又是覺得那是理所當然的樣子
...等到許多自然災害出現後.才開始重視
實在為自己身為人而有一絲不認同..

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

1。怎麼說呢，世上有句話：人是萬物之靈——最初的意思我想意思是指：萬物的善你【可以】從人類身上【找】到，萬物的惡你【能】從人類身上【看】到……可惜，後人按照自己的意願把原意給扭曲了吧。

2。教育人類尊重其他物種？哦，我好像看到宇宙在笑到又重新大爆炸了一次。【非我族類其心必異】，不知是哪個老人家說的，雖然很難聽，卻是切中要害。。。基於安全防禦本能，極度排外，別說異族，就算是同族同國同鄉同屋同家，還來個同床異夢呢，小吵鬧大戰爭不斷，更別提其他了。

基於以上暫時具體理順的2點，結論，不喜歡人類

----------


## Baroque Boyce

> 就我自己的看法認為:
> 1.人類是自私的怪物
> 認識所謂的朋友,什麼稱兄道地,其實都是一場的利用
> 說什麼有難就可以幫忙阿,籍口的說法
> 就我自己也曾經嘗試過人類自私帶來的傷痛
> 遇到有什麼事最先注意的都是自己的安全
> 只會有困難的時候才找你,平時都不理不彩
> 說什麼朋友麻?互相利用罷了
> p.s.當然會有例外的,但我遇到的都是上面說到的
> ...


小洛同意這位獸兄的看法(不過不是完全同意...有些小地方要改一下)

第一點的地方，並不全然人類都是自私的怪物
其實是因為老實忠厚、互助互愛的人類實在太少
小洛不相信所有的人類都是自私的(絕對相信品性良好的人類一定存在！)

其餘沒什麼要改的...光第二點看完心裡又開始激動起來...
這就是小洛最恨人類的一點...
不過說真的，世界上有這種"把萬物看作自己"的悲天憫人心態的人類嗎...
應該也有吧...只是存在程度低到不足0.01%

第三點，嗯...
小洛也很贊同，說好不糟塌食物的...
(就因為在自己心中下了這個契約...
 所以小洛每天享用食物時，若是有一點點食物屑掉下來照樣撿起來吃掉！除非掉進自己沒辦法回收到嘴裡的地方...)
一張紙，在小洛心中是可以拿來盡情作畫的好東西。
也是小洛在孤單時能夠撫平自己孤獨感的其中一樣重要物件。
不過要看情況啦，如果紙太髒的話小洛還是會拿去回收的...XD

----------


## 嵐隱

討厭人類~，我想是討厭那些殘暴、沒道德、沒良知的人而已~
並不是厭惡全世界的人。

萬物在很多方面都是平等的~
狼也會為了搶伴侶殺掉對手，公獅會為了和母獅交配而咬死母獅上任老公的小孩...

只是人...實在太多了~
人太聰明了，聰明的使生活開始複雜~
交際太多元，心機猜測太煩雜~

所以令單純想過日子的人感到厭惡...

----------


## cerberus

會厭惡人類只是一種對獸人和動物的過度崇拜，所以我並沒有這種想法

在人們認知中的動物世界，動物單純，不具心機，沒有壓力，天然的生老病死，所以會有人羨慕動物，更不用說僅存在幻想中的獸人…然而事實真是如此嗎？又有誰能真正得知動物的想法，動物的法則，動物的一切？不都只是人類推斷出來的而已，可信嗎？

相較之下，在人類的社會之中生存了許久，了解到人類社會中的奸險狡詐（通常會下意識，或者刻意忽略掉社會中的溫暖），而一廂情願的崇拜著獸人以及動物的世界

不過，那也頂多只是一種美化過頭的幻想而已…

一日身為人，你可以厭惡人類，但是別忘了你依舊是人類，而不是幻想中的獸人或動物，腦中的動物美好世界只是妄想罷了

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 會厭惡人類只是一種對獸人和動物的過度崇拜，所以我並沒有這種想法


根據長久以來的討論, 已經發現自我認定與討厭人類與否 ; 兩者之間並沒有正相關性
也就是說, 也有版友說自己是人類, 可是卻不喜歡人類的某些行為
所以這部分跟動物或獸人崇拜完全無關


然而這個討論串裡，想要探討的是 不喜歡的具體理由

喜歡, 不喜歡, 愛或不愛, 都是一種主觀的產物, 但是背後可能會有個理由
不排除有存在著非理性的喜好或厭惡, 但這種一時的感覺通常不會持久
至少在這個討論串裡頭, 還沒版友說出 : 討厭不需要理由  這種話

再者, 動物世界是客觀的存在, 獸人世界是一種美學的存在,
你從何去知道其他版友下意識忽略社會溫暖, 或者只是種幻想甚至"崇拜"
意識型態無數種, 這也是自己的臆測而已不是嗎？

----------


## cerberus

姆，我是覺得這應該這樣說，或許我對「不喜歡」這幾個字的定義太過嚴重，我以為狼王你是說「厭惡人類」而不是「厭惡人類某些行為」

如果是前者「厭惡人類」的話，那我會解釋為「各方面的，完全的厭惡人類，而希望投向獸／獸人的世界」（因為之前在狼板看過類似的發言…）…而我上一篇文章的出發點是從這個觀點來看，難免用字遣詞嚴重了點

身為人類，卻討厭，厭惡人類，那還想到哪裡去？是希望投身獸／獸人的世界嗎？不然也沒必要在這網站出沒了…

畢竟你開頭說道「身為獸迷、人類、獸人、或是動物」，到後面兩個已經是某種層面上的拋棄人類身分了，搭上「厭惡人類」這種字眼，讓我以為是因為討厭人類而希望投身獸／獸人世界

這是我原先以為的，不過看來狼王指的並不是這個意思，那是我誤會了

如果是後者，單只討厭某些行為的話，那也包括我自己在內了，首先最討厭的莫過於自稱萬物之靈的高傲心態，以及自認生命比其他動物高貴，進而進行非必要性的濫殺這種可笑心態

----------


## Wolfy

狼王阿.

我覺得這個 "為什麼獸迷不喜歡人類" 這個標題.

有誘導的成分存在. 作為標題不是很妥當.

因為已經內定了 "獸迷不喜歡人類" 的前題了.

根據狼王引用的這篇調查
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=16047

結果顯示. 沒有特別討厭人類的超過了60%以上.

這樣的標題對於多數沒有特別討厭人類的獸迷來說不太妥當吧.

建議標題改成:

*不喜歡人類的獸迷. 是什麼原因呢?*

會比較好喔.

----------


## 狼狼

我喜歡獸。獸在我的心中是生命、力量與自由的象征。他們就是野性，就是自然。
強壯的體魄，能自由的奔跑，一直是他們的天性。
住在了開放式的籠子裏的人類已經脫離了那遠古的與動物爲伍的生活。
或許是出於人類原始野性的回歸，也可能是自身的一種無限的欲望，一種擁有一切的欲望，人類很難抛棄這種根性。不過也正是這種根性才能使人類緩慢發展。

以上。

或許人類還是出於發展的初期，覺悟性並沒有到達那個程度。未來的事誰也不能準確地預料到。

----------


## 白狼山犬

我本身就是比笑喜歡大自然類的東西,所以我不是很喜歡人類的那種行為
不過對此我也不會刻意的去有什麼異端行動....反倒是盡量不要被人"同化"
而保持自己本身最原始而真實的自我就好了
所以大概就是成大自然的守護者吧?!
註:反正我自己本身也很像"狗"嘛~!^^"(不過我都是以狼的名義)我是說行為和一些部份 

世上沒有絕對的事,沒有絕對的善與惡.絕對的對與錯.絕對的正與負

而所有的善惡.對錯.正負都是建立在於一個模糊點上

如同人在小時沒有能力可以自己生活時,正是在於父母的資源.能力.羽翼之下成長的

看是依賴著父母的能源共享等到大時有辦法自己生存時在離開,同時卻也是在於等同利用父母的資源

等到沒有"利用"價值或自己已可生存時離開...所以這其中保含了兩種意義!

一種正是正面的意涵為小時無能依靠父母的幫助,而另一為仰賴父母的資源而其利用直到沒有價值再行離開則是負

就看你是如何看待以何種心態來理解和哪種角度對待



所以有正必有負,凡事都是一體兩面的



真真假假,假假真真:是真是假,是假是真這一切都是謎阿!

因此簡單即是複雜,複雜即是簡單而人們總是把複雜的東西簡單化而簡單的東西複雜化.....

真是難以理解人們的感覺和思想,人!是複雜的生物但對於自然而言等同於動物一般

只是...人類的思想比較發達,不過說是聰明也不這麼說其實對於人類的這種行為不是高等的!

而只是一種"半調子"(不完全)的智慧罷了!為什麼呢?因為真正聰明的聖人是絕不會隨意的破壞自然

而是以一種和平共處的態度深入其境而感同身受,因為...他們總是以將自身融為自然界一部分的感覺去生活的

說穿了也只不過是愚蠢的行為而並非一般人們所定義以及認為的樣子

一切也不過是高傲而又自負的人類所"自認為".自以為是的想法罷了

也不是像人們搗亂世界的"平衡".秩序而已自身的感受所做出的動作及思想



例:衝突.紛爭.戰亂等等



不都是因為想法.理念.意見等等較為自我而主觀的概論所產生的嗎?!

然而....人是虛委而又做作醜陋且又自私.貪婪.邪惡.無限的欲望及無垠的野心,會使這原本單純.善良的世界變的墮落.腐敗,
由於人類的自我是為複雜,所以比其他生物強烈人們總說自己是萬物之靈是世上最高等的,但充其量也只不過是大地的一份子,人類也是動物!

真正的智慧不會拿來破壞大自然.獵殺動物做些傷天害理.只為自身的利益而破壞!!

那根本就是違背道德良心,動物的無知都比人類的愚蠢來的好......

人類最好?!那是自命清高.自不量力!大自然的力量遠高過人類那渺小且又脆弱的"力量"

人類是既軟弱而又脆弱的,但....人們可以堅強起來所以在堅強時或想守護.保護自己最重視.最重要最心愛的人時"力量"可以變大.變強,
這一切取決於"心",所以當一個人的"心"是完美的.是好的絕對擁有無限的"力量"以及希望!

更何況...人是世上最複雜的雖然稱不上是"好"的.完美的,但只要心好加上"人"被冠上一個"萬物之靈"的稱號就該愛護霸自然守護萬物!這樣才不會辜負了這樣的一個名號!

註:"對於凡事都是一體兩面有正必有負"這句話是我的名言一般人遇到事情時我總是會說著這句話,而我正是以這種態度以及依據當我的原則!
我所秉持的不是最好!但也不要最差....而是站在一個中立點上,不好也不壞屬於中庸且永遠走在於一個固定的道路上........或許固執但那是我所堅持的!
我不願被人同化,因此不做出與一般人相同的事(在此常被稱為"與眾不同"."異類"等等(異類=怪異的人類)[我就是我;不管怎樣我只要保持最原始的自我就可以了]

前言.......

我本身就是屬於那種理論派的(可以這麼說...)我講求的是真實.理論.實際.按部就班那一類的東西等等.....
但不代表我追求科學類的東西,其實並不然我較對超自然類的東西有興趣~!
我阿....基本上只對有興趣的東西才會有所"行動"才有動作.....如果是沒有興趣的我ㄧ概不理,我一直以來從小探討的就是妖魔鬼怪和人心與人性的問題.....

所以....凡是有關於哲學.玄學.心理學.人體學等等的都是我所研究的對象(包刮動物學=自然學不涵蓋科學呦!考古學....算吧?以前小時候想當個生物大學恐龍研究係高材生但是不太可能= =)
其實你知道嗎?哲學.玄學.心理學這三類算是有一定程度的共同點呦!為什麼呢?因為阿....若是說到人心與人性的話就會有包含在內了

因為.....哲學是探討道理.道義的東西,而玄學是探討神秘.未知的東西
那麼...首先說明玄學因為玄學一般來說主要都會解說到妖魔鬼怪類的,那麼說到妖怪又一定跟人類習習相關~所以同時也一定會討論到人心與人性的問題~!
(因為早期的妖怪多是人類自己本身對於未知大自然的恐懼感而衍生的,因為沒有科學的解釋那麼人心脆弱的一面也就會因人的感情恐懼.快樂.悲傷.痛苦等等而衍生出各式各樣的妖怪來)
所以有好有壞,但一般多是"惡"的一面那麼...哲學的話很常一般都是探討[我是誰?].[我之所以是我的理由是什麼?].[為何誕生於這世上?].[人性本善還是惡?]等等諸如此類的問題
(雖然說都是看似無聊又無義的東西不過卻是很值得探討與研究的問題,因為反思那都是很深澳而又意義非凡的難以理解甚至無解,或許想了一輩子都想不出的問題答案)所以當然也概括人心與人性囉!
而心理學就很明白了當的直接說明且探討人類心理的問題~人類的情感,大腦的控制.思想.行為等等都是!所以就會說到人心與人性上吧!因此就人心與人性上一點來說就概括那三大類不同的理念,而細分出來相同的(或近似)的理論來!就是這樣....


我對"尊重"的認知:尊重就是要對對方施以包容.關懷.接受.善待等對待別人,不管是"弱勢族群"亦或是有殘缺不全的人等都硬以平常心看待一視同仁。
而不該以一種人心上的缺點排斥.鄙視.看不起,因為就已人心的某種程度來說人本身是有一種"唯我獨尊"的內心底層意念,人心是脆弱的而人類是一種脆弱而又軟弱的生物因而再心理上或許就會有一種"羊群心理"的效應,
所以人性上也就會非常的險惡人類的劣根性是很強烈的由此可知一般人類所害怕的東西也都是心理作用,所有邪惡的事物皆由是人類心理"黑暗面"結合而生!
就以古代以及傳說時代的那些妖魔鬼怪來說也都只是因對大自人充滿疑惑面對未知的世界玵衍生出來的,而那些邪惡是大多也都只是人類做出來的罷了

但是....一般情況下我還是會保持一種"裝傻"的樣子,或許就是因為太複雜了所以是著讓自己較單純些(不過多數時通常都是沒有什麼特別的感覺)
甚至笑完時.....回到自己一個人的時候反到還會覺得無聊,根本沒有意義也不覺得好笑(所以笑完時總有一種蠻無奈的感覺)感覺上笑,似乎就只是一種敷衍人會應付的樣子
所以我"裝傻"也不是沒有原因的,很多時候是因為不想去理會那些無聊又無意義的事物
我只想過平凡.平靜.毫無紛爭.無憂無濾.和平的生活罷了,從小的時候開始就只想在山上自己一個人住過著種田工作的生活.....我可以放棄所有的一切我什麼都不要...我只希望能有人可以陪我而已....就只是這樣罷了 
只是精神上的問題其實跟物質上和外界無關

對"那方面"的東西有感應嗎?恩...其實我小的時候就有感覺不過現在是比較弱吧?可是....有時候還是會有夢到類似預知夢的情景,而且.....有些夢事小時候夢過現在還是會夢到的那種
而且...有些時候都能感覺的到"東西"雖然說不一定看的到.....但是就是有感覺(在說每次有狗在那吠叫的時候通常都晚上為多,我自己本身也有感覺.......)
恩.....一般預知的東西都是在夢裡(不過也不算是夢吧?)因為通常都是在要天亮的時候也就是凌晨時明明已經醒了(這時是清醒狀態)可是就是起不來,然後就會再"腦海"裡出現東西看到一些較為現實的情景,之後就會發生一樣的事情.....可是時間不一定
(有時是立即的有時是過一段時間才發生)那應該算是"腦海"裡出現的不過因為這樣...所以經常表面上都要很"鎮定"的樣子...然後久而久之都會要精神崩潰了(因為很累......)在表面上就要項一般人一樣不讓人感覺出來再說你說出來也不一定會有人相信,
但是我小時候倒是很常夢到有關"鬼神的東西(不過一般都是神為多)然後阿.....都很恐怖="=(因為那些"神"似乎要抓你似的.....要取走你的靈魂...........一般都是在廟裡都很驚悚|||)也被壓過兩次
註:抱歉.....此篇有點離題了,然而內容早已忘記所以從[我對"尊重"的認知]完後面就是收錄跟別人談過的對話內容......因此到後面看起來似乎有點"主觀"意識的樣子....
較為自我,所以感覺怪怪的但是內容真的不太記得了!到我對"尊重"的認知那裡就不知道是什麼了="=|||所以我對"尊重"的認知完之後下段是對話.....形式(因而離題抱歉>"<|||)所以這篇也就此被"敷衍"過去了吧?!

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

很簡單
人類破壞了自然,而且心裡只有貪念,金錢的欲望

只會排出氧+水 的氫動力內燃機(引擎)已經上市,但是因為價格過高而無法普及
(或是產油國家等的反對)
這是人類因為自己貪念而毀滅地球的一個例子

----------


## 狼漪

看看窗外...在還沒有高樓大廈的時候  
那或許曾是一大片的草原
動物在上面嬉戲繁衍下一帶
一切都是那麼的美好
直到有一天
人類出現
開始獵殺...開拓土地
開闢出自己所自豪的都市叢林
所有的動物也因此消失了
我相信一定是動物的心腸都很好
不然早就開始反撲了
我恨人類
人類自私 心機重....
無時無刻想到的都是自己

----------


## 翔狗

有些人類真的做的很過分!!
但對於 制造環境污染.浪費地球資源....這兩項
他是錯的沒錯! 但我們可能都沒辦法否定它!
為什麼? 因為你吃飯用的餐具、上課用的書本、畫圖用的紙
電腦的耗材、每天都會用到的自來水、不可或缺的電力......(還有很多)
這些每個人都有用到...所以我不討厭人類! 但我也不認為"某些"人類的行為

----------


## 钢帝

這個話題容我也加入一下．

　　就個人而言，不是特別討厭人類．畢竟自己還是人．但是人類的確是自私的存在．

這是沒有辦法的．我們大部分人看不到社會真正的黑暗面．

事實上人類究竟有多邪惡估計是無法衡量的．

不過既然看不到，就不要想太多，畢竟人類還是有少量的好人存在。

　　不知道那些討厭人類的獸迷的想法。也許是生活不順利或者是其他的什麽事情，讓他們討厭人類。
　　
不過希望不要一竿子打死所有的人。

　　我的人生匆匆過了２３年了，最近才交到能稱的上朋友的人。不過在一次聚在一起看鬼片的時候，有個人突然說了一句“如果真的發生這樣的事情我也會這麽做！”

0.　幾秒的沈默後大家幾乎是異口同聲“我也是”。

很坦白，人類其實就是這樣。

（我們當時看的是“鬼來電３”。　

就是讓一個自己認識的人死，就可以挽救自己不被鬼殺掉。）


以前也認識過很多人，當時也都是朋友相稱，但是非常的自私，然後就沒什麽聯係了。
　　
　　喜歡還是討厭人類本來就是個人的心理問題，很多人知道不是所有的人都是壞人，但還是討厭。
　　
　　我母親同事的兒子XX，父母離異。讀中專，因爲一個女孩子的事情被人打。

雖然後來我幫忙擺平了問題，暴力＋恐嚇。（我家的確不是白道的，各位不要鄙視。）

但是XX現在還是有厭學情緒，而且討厭人類。和他講了很多次，我現在已經敗給
那小家夥了。
　　
　　廢話了這麽多，雖然沒解決什麽實質問題，就算是我個人的一點看法吧。

----------


## 鵺影

根據主題我給了兩方面的答案...

一‧為何大部份獸迷不喜歡人類？

因為看盡了人類的黑暗面而感到失望，轉而朝向大自然追求其他的理念與物種認同感、歸屬感！

二‧我個人的感覺呢？

我喜歡人類也討厭人類...﹝討厭的成份比較大﹞
看盡了人類的黑暗面的確讓我感到失望，但是換個角度我卻也能看到許多人類的優點，世上萬物皆是一體兩面的，人類如此，獸人也如此。

但若是有個生化博士要我當下決定繼續當人還是獸化，我還是會毫不猶豫的選擇獸化吧...  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

人類非常自私，一切只為了個人的利益。他們破壞環境，無理的殺害其他動物。
而且，他們太自大了，常說自已是甚麼萬物之靈，無視其他動物，破壞生物鏈。總之就是破壞地球，地球的計時炸彈、慢性毒藥、危害環境、殺動物無數的怪物！

----------


## 影銀翼

其實我沒有太厭惡人類啦０３０．．

討厭的原因
多半也是自私自利
他們為了自己國家的利益而戰爭
為了爭取自己的國家而排擠他國（不好意思我有政治思想　囧！
為了自己的利益而欺騙他人
為了貪圖方便而濫用權力
為了自己的嗜好而濫殺動物
為了顯示自己的富貴而購買獸皮
為了顯示國家的壯大而建立大廈
為了討好高層而傷害別人
為了自己而收買他人
為了建造建築物而砍伐樹木
為了金錢而污染大自然
美國就是會了工業發展所以才不簽京都議定書…
（這就是我討厭美國的原因＂之一＂啦＝３＝


或是　
他們不關他人死活
看到有人有困難而不幫助
看到有生命奄奄一息卻若無其事的閃人


其實
人類令我又愛又恨＊３＊（被巴

現在也有保育人士了
有國家公園專門保護動植物
有國際綠色保護團體在維護世界生態
有許多國際協定在維護自然生態
有慈濟功德會那樣的有愛人士在幫助需要幫助的人
有人會盡自己的能力出錢　出力
有聯合國阻止戰爭　幫助需要幫助的國家（雖然俺很討厭這個團體…
有司法維持社會正義（雖然俺不太相信它了＝　＝
有法律規定禁止殺害稀有物種
有植樹節專門種樹ＸＤＤＤＤＤ


世界上好人壞人都有
不能只從新聞上看待社會（因為新聞大多都是報壞的嘛－３－
好人　還是佔大多數的  :onion_07:  


阿
這個話題牽涉範圍太廣
其實這是我對人類又愛又恨的原因
不過不喜歡的就是上面那些缺點囉０３０．．


－－題外話－－

教一個大家會很高興的（？）方法
那就是依自己的能力極限捐錢給需要幫助的人



某人因為某次校慶捐了６６元而高興的半死…（話說當時財產僅剩１０５元…
還有某人因為被丟（？）在淡水河畔有個窮人要錢吃麵而給了２０元而高興…
（腳當時被腳踏車撞傷的痛痛都飛不見囉～（被打死）
（會給那麼少－３－那是因為　我連自己能不能平安回到家都是問題…）

----------


## V仔

討厭人類是還好啦，畢竟我自己也是個人類~

會討厭也是因為，人類的自私自利，其實有些人還是很好心的~

很多動畫都可以顯現大家討厭人類的心聲，就像Digimon  Savers(數碼寶貝05)

有個為了自己野望的博士，為了自己的私慾，濫殺數碼怪獸，人類真的很可怕

就連[究級體]等級的怪獸，也被那個博士設計的機械人殺掉。

但是主角們卻拼命的抵抗那個博士，身為烈焰獸的我，我不會亂恨人類~

當然保護數碼世界的使命，我當然也會參加。

----------


## dust999

如果問到我對人類的看法,我只能回答你,我十分討厭人類,但同時也十分喜歡

討厭的原因不用問都知道,人類的自私
爲了錢而去濫殺野生動物,每次看到新聞報道類似的內容,自己都覺得很心痛
然後就是人類對環境的破壞,工廠,亂砍亂伐,這估計都司空見慣了,好像都有點麻木了.
除此之外的還要很多很多

可能越聰明的反而是越愚蠢,那些被人類認爲是低等的動物反而是最聰明的

所以我一直抗拒被身邊的人同化,我不希望自己成爲破壞地球的一員
所以我一直被別人看作是異類群體

真的不明白自己爲什麽會生存在一個這樣的世界上

喜歡的原因,就是這個世界上還有擁有愛心的人
我也很希望可以成爲一員,所以一直有志向成爲一位獸醫或者動物保育人員

最後說一句:
人類的社會太黑暗了,光明遲早會不服存在,人類將被自己的聰明所毀滅!

----------


## 乘龍

為什麼不喜歡人類......

人類給我的感覺很差，

尤其是許多人嘴上說要做好事，實際上呢?

人類是擅於欺騙的種族啊......

----------


## 月．狼

因為人類都是自私的,為了自己的利益不惜殺害無辜的生命?

人類為了得到動物的皮毛而殺害動物來謀取暴利而不是第一次了嗎?

已經有動物因此而絕種了(默

再看看為了掩飾自己心靈的醜惡,看看人類為無辜的動物加上多麼難聽的稱號?

狼狽為奸

狼子野心等

可惜的是...大家也是人類,感覺真的很矛盾...

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 狼王阿.
> 我覺得這個 "為什麼獸迷不喜歡人類" 這個標題.
> 有誘導的成分存在. 作為標題不是很妥當.
> 因為已經內定了 "獸迷不喜歡人類" 的前題了.
> 根據狼王引用的這篇調查
> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=16047
> 結果顯示. 沒有特別討厭人類的超過了60%以上.
> 這樣的標題對於多數沒有特別討厭人類的獸迷來說不太妥當吧.
> 建議標題改成:
> ...


說的也是有道理，不過我想要把標題簡化的原因
這就跟市面上曾經出現過的書名類似：

為什麼男人不聽，女人不看地圖？
為什麼男人愛說謊，女人愛哭？

也許真的會有不愛說謊的男人，愛看地圖的女人出面為這個書名辯解自己並不是這樣
不過相對來說，如果書名太長或太龜毛，也就比較不吸引讀者了是嗎？

因此這個標題雖然簡短，並沒有暗示所有的獸迷都是這種想法的意思
跟前面所提到的書名簡化意思差不多，絕對有一定的比例，
以致於這種書名不會造成太大問題

如果說有誘導的成分，也只是想吸引這個族群進來作答，
從我引述的票選結果來看，比例上並非少數

自認為不是這樣的話也許可以跳過這個主題而不答，
或僅參考別獸的想法。

----------


## Owla

前幾篇有獸友提到　不是獸迷不喜歡人類　而是不喜歡人類的某些作為
雖然有部分的人類極力搶救　卻仍有更多的敗類在破壞
搶救的龜速完全比不上破壞的神速
人類對自然的傷害實在太大了　大到已經無法自然的回覆了......
自稱為萬物之靈的人類到底對地球有什麼貢獻?
有人說值得思考......狗屁!!!　要思考什麼？沒有的東西哪來的思考？
人類也不停的為了自身的利益 開發山坡地 原始叢林 草原
一棟棟的高樓林立　一塊塊的綠色失去
全球的二氧化碳含量不斷的在提升當中
開發中的工業國家排放的廢煙日益增加
京都議定書就像一張廢紙一樣　有什麼用？
更別提簽都不簽的美國了　只為了錢而忽視環境的保護
坐擁世界龍頭的寶座帶來的只有破壞　這種國家死一死去算了啦
回歸正題　為什麼獸迷不喜歡人類？
因為我們所喜歡的＂獸＂正在受人類的迫害
因為我們所喜歡的＂獸＂正在受人類的宰殺
因為我們所喜歡的＂獸＂活得一點尊嚴也沒有
豬　牛　羊　雞　鴨　鵝......有太多太多的動物生來只是做為人類的食物
你可曾看過牠們要被宰殺前那驚恐的眼神嗎？
我相信多數的動物都是具有靈性的　人類做的牠們都看的到　人類做的牠們也都知道
人類造的孽已經太深了......
而大自然的反撲也已經開始了　南亞大海嘯　921大地震　土石流...等等不勝枚舉
我們應當想的是怎麼去愛護地球　而不是利用地球

得之於人者太多　出之於己者太少
而人類要學會的就是等價交換　還給地球原本的面貌

----------


## 小V狼

瀏覽過以上的內容...
很多獸迷都有寫到人類是自私、利益關係、詐欺....的生物
尤其是自私、利益關係,小V狼好恨
對人或動物造成數不清的傷害
小V狼也認同

不過小V狼探討其由來
認為這一切都是"人類*太聰明*"加"本性因素"
在古代,人類沒有文字,是鑽木取火、居於洞窟生活
似乎和動物差沒多少
可是人類不斷地進化...
漸漸形成商業關係、工業革命...
人類變成了全地球最聰明的生物
自以為是萬物之靈的他們
想改變環境、稱霸天下
發明武器及化學藥劑
無可否認是進化到太聰明
然而人類本身就想要求生
動物也不例外
可是人類又想滿足自我
但是動物不會
因為人類生活在比較不會危害到性命的地方
動物每日都要戰戰兢兢地球生存
雖然滿足自我並沒有不對
可是聰明和追求滿足這兩者合起來....
產生了"現代人"這種可怕的毀滅性生物

突然間,
小V狼想叫...
嗷!!嗚        (怒)
人類去死啦!!~~~(路人甲呆然...)
爲啥把自己造成的禍害"分享"給動物們
動物們沒做啥壞事環境就被搞成這樣
又沒有殺害人類,人類就獵殺動物
嗷嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚......(激動中...)
(謎之音:冷靜點...)

雖然是身為人類
可是就很討厭人類的作為
覺得人類要笨一點
像動物那樣單純可愛(?!)
(謎之音:覺得好像是道家的愚民政策,你是道家思想主義者嗎,小V狼?)

 ...*狼王白牙* 陛下的話題都令小V狼感到沉重無比
小V狼不要嚴肅謹慎
小V狼是很可愛的、小V狼是很可愛的...(催眠中)
(路人甲:是你自己要來的啊...)

----------


## 魁狼

人類也許是來幫助大自然的
例如研究生物 維持食物鏈的平衡與生態多樣性
但是慾望 自私 貪念一一腐敗人類
想想人類的所作所為如何具殺傷力
一顆原子彈投下 要多久才能恢復
一堆污染 要多少歲月才能減少
砍伐的森林 污染的海洋
害死多少無辜生物?
卻又將責任推諉
殺害生物 是狼 食肉動物
狼是壞蛋!

看過一個寓言
一位老人有梨樹
冬天到了
他懶的去砍柴
直接砍梨樹的枝條
結果第二年 梨子產量減少
第二年冬天到了
(又惡性循環0
最後
梨樹枯了
他還說是
梨樹''誘惑''他


捷運之狼 電梯之狼..
只要人類犯的過錯
只要是壞的
都以狼形容
說謊 是狼來了
對人毛手毛腳 是色狼
兩個壞人 是狼狽為奸
每次我看到新聞報導
''捷運之狼 ''
我就有氣
跟狼何關??

一切的一切
都是愛狼人士恨人之因



(抱歉 好像很多離題               我在這打電腦也在污染環境..真矛盾)

----------


## Silver．Tain

〔１〕因為人類長得不帥不漂亮沒有型(包括沒有爪子獠牙尾巴和毛皮)
〔２〕因為人類破壞環境
〔３〕因為人類自私
〔４〕因為人類有嚴重的種族歧視
〔５〕因為人類從古至今對於獵殺動物毫不手軟
〔６〕因為人類相當否認獸人的價值觀和審美觀
〔７〕因為人類無聊的時尚追求與流行
〔８〕因為人類不愛護動物
〔９〕因為人類該死的網路外掛跟盜帳
〔１０〕因為人類政治腐敗
〔１１〕因為人類教育方針有錯
〔１２〕因為人類長相.行為模式.說話口氣很欠打
〔１３〕最後一個選項............態度欠佳


請問大大們討厭人類是因為啥原因....了解一下

----------


## 阿翔

〔２〕因為人類破壞環境 
〔３〕因為人類自私 
〔４〕因為人類有嚴重的種族歧視 
〔５〕因為人類從古至今對於獵殺動物毫不手軟
〔８〕因為人類不愛護動物
〔１０〕因為人類政治腐敗  
〔１２〕因為人類長相.行為模式.說話口氣很欠打 
〔１３〕最後一個選項............態度欠佳


基本上很多也是，
但翔不會岐視人類長得不帥不漂亮沒有型*(包括沒有爪子獠牙尾巴和毛皮)*，
但是翔所選的都讓翔生氣！

----------


## 許狼中將

〔２〕因為人類破壞環境 ﹙正確無誤﹚
〔３〕因為人類自私 ﹙那當然﹚
〔４〕因為人類有嚴重的種族歧視 ﹙非常正確﹚
〔５〕因為人類從古至今對於獵殺動物毫不手軟 ﹙大家有目共睹的！鐵證如山﹚
〔６〕因為人類相當否認獸人的價值觀和審美觀 ﹙這點與4相同﹚
〔７〕因為人類無聊的時尚追求與流行 ﹙沒錯﹚
〔８〕因為人類不愛護動物 ﹙超正確﹚
〔９〕因為人類該死的網路外掛跟盜帳 ﹙…﹚
〔１０〕因為人類政治腐敗 ﹙甚麼政治腐敗 ？是甚麼都腐敗了﹚
〔１１〕因為人類教育方針有錯 ﹙錯的誇張﹚
〔１２〕因為人類長相.行為模式.說話口氣很欠打 ﹙超欠打﹚
〔１３〕最後一個選項............態度欠佳 ﹙正確至極﹚

 幾乎是以上皆是了！畢竟中將看到的幾乎都是人醜陋猙獰的一面！為了讓自己的行為合法話！而捏造一大卡車的理由！看了就教人不爽…
〝人類遲早會為自己所做的一切付出代價的。〞這句話說的可真好！

----------


## 羽翔

[２〕因為人類破壞環境 (真的是有)
〔３〕因為人類自私 (還可以)
〔４〕因為人類有嚴重的種族歧視(還不算太嚴重) 
〔６〕因為人類相當否認獸人的價值觀和審美觀 (好像蠻嚴重的)
〔７〕因為人類無聊的時尚追求與流行 (有些並不無聊)
〔８〕因為人類不愛護動物 (並不是大部分都這樣)
〔１０〕因為人類政治腐敗 (台灣快倒了!)
〔１１〕因為人類教育方針有錯 (真的蠻多錯)
〔１２〕因為人類長相.行為模式.說話口氣很欠打(長相沒有...行為還可以...不過是有點欠打沒錯...) 
〔１３〕最後一個選項............態度欠佳 (大部分)

現在人類所做的事實在有點.....
不過我是不會因為幾件事就討厭人類的...
其實我也算蠻喜歡人類的
也不能說完全討厭人類
不過....
應該不會有獸因為人類外表長得怎樣就恨他們吧....

所以我並不算討厭人類那型..
要說討厭人類也討厭...要說喜歡人類也喜歡....

----------


## 幻影殺手

〔２〕因為人類破壞環境 
〔３〕因為人類自私 
〔４〕因為人類有嚴重的種族歧視 
〔５〕因為人類從古至今對於獵殺動物毫不手軟 
〔６〕因為人類相當否認獸人的價值觀和審美觀 
〔８〕因為人類不愛護動物 
〔１０〕因為人類政治腐敗 
〔１１〕因為人類教育方針有錯 
〔１２〕因為人類長相.行為模式.說話口氣很欠打 
〔１３〕最後一個選項............態度欠佳 

當我每天翻報紙的時候，就會讓我對人類的價值觀降低(早已一文不值了
為了提高生活品質而污染環境這點我已經感到無力了

對於人類， 除了行為上令我反感之外

最讓我受不了的就是身為人類的不方便
如果人類沒有靠科技來運行，根本就活不下去
為了活下去而大量用科技來污染環境來提生活品質

如果沒科技人類就會滅亡，這就是身為人類的悲哀

----------


## 銀月狼之刃

我身為獸迷，我會不喜歡人類的原因有一些!
1.因為人類的私心，破壞了許多動物的棲地，使他們無家可歸!
2.在新聞上常常可以看到，待動物的報導，都不知道動物的感受(看到此新聞就有種想衝上去打那個人的衝動，位啥那個人不甘脆給出撞一撞算了)

3.人既然需要有人來陪伴!難道動物就不需要嗎?養了他，就只因為嫌他麻煩就棄養

在這世上~因為人類的關西傷了了多少種的動物阿~!
如果沒有人類的話~這些動物的生活移動過的比現在好的很多~!

我想這些就是我最主要不喜歡人類的關係

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯..........
人類是一種有好人也有壞人存在的生物
偏偏在保護大自然這方面
想保護大自然的人因為權力不夠大，而沒辦法完成自己的理想(怎麼變成權力大小的問題了?)，只能任那些政治人物隨便糟蹋來糟蹋去，卻又拿他沒辦法
當然會引起很多人的不滿
我想大部分的獸迷"應該"都是因為人類對大自然的破壞而討厭人類吧!(我特別強調應該，是指說不是任何獸迷都是這個理由吧!)
但是人類中也有想保護它們的人，要記得支持他們喲!
(奇怪?打起來異常順手，一下子就打出這些了)

----------


## mcow

我並不是不喜歡人類，因為我身為人類。
可是，我看不慣某些人類的所作所為。
人類也有不少去保護獸類的人。
某些人類太自私，爲了利益，拋棄自己的原則！
哎~~
都不知道說什麽好。。。
或許投身獸的世界只是厭倦了人的世界，即使我只有15y。。。。
或許手們也想投身人的世界，只是我們不能直接跟他們溝通而不清楚而已。。
說完。。洗澡睡覺去了！

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

浮上來了0_0


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


若要論最最原始的原點的話，或許就只是因為曾經被其他人所傷害(心理上的)，就目前的自己看來很微不足道的理由吧。
因為被傷害過於是自然的發展成對人的不信任和憎恨吧。

然後因為部分人類對所崇拜的事物(狼、自然)的污衊和破壞，對於這樣的行為感到厭惡進而更加的排斥人類吧。

而理解到現實中自身也不過是人類的一員，所以說連自身也一併厭惡了，至少自己是有這樣的覺悟的，只是已經是既定事實而又無力改變只好低下頭順從而已(至少目前是的)。

----------


## ddffghj100

我其實很慶幸我生為人類，又生在這塊土地上。
因此擁有良好的生活與無憂無慮的心情過日子。
還能認識很多朋友和同好。

但是卻又無比的崇拜動物們的天性和與生俱來的野性配備，如尖牙或利爪，厚皮與尾巴，翅膀和尖喙。就連在公園奔跑的野狗，在枝頭啾啾叫的小鳥，每一部分都多麼令人羨慕與嚮往。

而這麼美麗的生物們，在自己的土地上奮力的生活著，為了生存為了後代努力的掙扎著，卻被某些人，例如建設公司的一個土地案子剝奪了棲地與生活的權利，想到這裡不免感到有些難過有些憤怒。

但無奈的，我自己卻居住在這些建案的成果之中，自己似乎也成了同犯，一起剝奪了動物們的棲身之地，使用著這些科技產品，又更加造成了自然的毀滅。
而我同時又無法捨棄這些獨自的活著。


感覺非常複雜啊。

－－－－－－－－－－

不管身為何種身分我想都有輕鬆的部份，雖然看似很悠哉的生活，背後卻隱藏著危險與辛苦。
在野外可能會丟失性命這般的努力生存，可能會因戰鬥而失去身體某些部分的生活環境下，我再度慶幸我身為人所需背負的責任是如此的少。

在羨慕野獸的同時，或許他們也羨慕著人類。

----------


## 真嗣

其實啦，人類當中也並非都是這種惡劣到連惡魔都不想靠近，之中無庸置疑的也有好人，可偏偏好人就總是被壞人拖累。

而且不只現實生活當中，就連不少電影啦、ACG啦，到處都看的到人類的惡行。
舉例來說:

1.只因為某個人外表長相跟其他人不一樣、或是擁有什麼特殊能力[像是魔法、超能力，即使只是比較聰明或有什麼特別擅長]，就基於各種理由[大多數都是嫉妒、害怕]惡意抨擊、欺負傷害這些比較"特別"的人，結果到最後這些人不是造出了個英雄，就是造出個大魔王。

2.不管發出的謠言多麼慌淡不實，總是有人輕易去相信甚至誇大，例如謠傳某個太太生下了頭上長角的怪物嬰兒，事實上那個小嬰兒只是頭上長了塊胎記，是因為一開始三姑六婆說"生了個頭上長得像角得胎記"，謠傳一傳十十傳百，居然變成了"生了個頭上長角的小嬰兒"，而且這種謠傳到最後越變越可怕，最後大多是信以為真，高喊要摧毀謠言中的當事者，從來沒想過去證實搖傳真假。

3.所有生物不論作什麼[殺生、搶奪等等]，都是基於"為了活下去而不得不這麼作"的原因，只有人類會因為其他自私自利的理由[甚至是最簡單的因為"好玩"]，燒殺擄掠完全不眨眼甚至還在得意的笑[不外乎都是"我殺了誰誰誰、我作了什麼好事，我好厲害我最棒"]

綜合以上幾點...說句實在話。
如果不是因為那些少數中的好人[尤其包括身為主角得好人中的最少數]，不論是哪裡出現過的大壞蛋早把人類轟殺到自己都手軟了。

----------


## 上官犬良

維基百科:
獸迷（Furry Fandom）的範圍極廣，包含了所謂的「獸人愛好者」、「動物愛好者」、「布偶裝愛好者」、甚至「動物崇拜及信仰」

我是獸人及動物愛好者,我是獸迷,我是人類,我喜歡自己,我喜歡人類!
˙3˙

    全部都是我自己,這下沒有其他會員了吧    
    

你看看這是多創新的答案
誰人規定獸迷要討厭人類,或是討厭人類才是獸迷?
以偏概全會顯示出自己眼光很狹隘

就我來看是利用白馬非馬論來扭曲整個觀點

----------


## 火龍

如果說是討厭人類的話,就是以偏蓋全的說
真正令我討厭的,
是知道大自然的危機
明白生物多樣性的重要
有能力化解這危機但又不去幹的人!

為何為了一己的慾望,就要殺滅野生動物?
為何因為牠們捕殺自己所養的畜牧,就要牠們滅絕?
牠們只是為了生存,才捕殺畜牧
就如我們肚子餓會去買東西吃一樣
如果牠們傷害人類的財產就是該死的
那我說
胡亂傷害生命的,才是最該死的!

----------


## wingwolf

這個問題感覺就像是“*爲什麽部分人類不喜歡狼*”一樣

那麽，就先來解答上面的問題吧（喂）

狼到底是什麽樣的，相信大家都知道
團結、忠誠、堅強、不屈
但是，這些內容是怎麽得出來的呢？
——基本上都是一些非常勇敢、不畏艱險、敢於在旁人誤解的情況下堅持自己觀念的人在真正和狼群的共同生活中得出的
但是不幸的是，總是有很多人依然沈浸在時間於先驅者發現真實狼性之前的故事、傳說、童話之中
而更加不幸的事，由於作爲一個龐大而富有個性的種族，狼也不可能做到每一只都那麽團結忠誠堅強不屈於人無害
於是，偶爾也會出現因爲失去家園失去同伴、出於憤怒出於好奇出於饑餓甚至是單單出於好玩而對人類的襲擊
再於是，在一部分對狼一直沒有好眼色的人類的帶動下，這類襲擊便被無限制地誇大
當誤解的影響到達某一程度後
對狼的厭惡就自然而然地成爲了人們普遍的情緒
這種時候，自然就更沒有這種“普通”的人會去深入狼群了解真正的狼
惡性循環也就這樣一圈一圈地進行了下去……

而當聽到真正的狼的事迹的時候
卻也只是一副“這是少數狼才會做的事情”的表情

雖然不斷強調“討厭狼”
但實際上，那部分人們所討厭的，只是一個被無限誇張的狼的影子


雖然口頭上不斷重複“不喜歡人類”
但實際上，那部分獸迷們所厭惡的，也只是一部分人類爲自己的種族抹下的汙點而已

----------


## 飛狼薩克

人類自私啊~
只為了自己的不滿足
開始侵入野生動物的家園
不但破壞了動物們的家
還開始獵殺動物

「因為好玩啊!」
「很刺激!」
「要賺錢。」
只因為自己的無謂要求
使得這些動物無家可歸、沒親人、甚至走向滅絕
動物做錯了什麼?
牠們有惹你們嗎?

「他們攻擊我們。」
是的
但是，你們知道原因嗎?
仔細想想
他們搞不好只是出於天性
或者是恐懼
也或者是生理需求

你們破壞了動物的家園、搞亂了生態系
使得動物們不知所措
既然如此
動物們為什麼不能破壞人類的家園、進行大屠殺呢?
在這世界上
人人平等
不是嗎?
那動物呢?
當然也是平等的啊!

就怪人類實在太聰明了!
進化的太超過了!

雖然這麼說
但是還是有想保護生態、保護動物的「好人」
就想我、和前輩們
以及一些生態保護的協會等
只能希望所有的人類可以反省反省
想想自己做了什麼

另外
感謝看這篇文章的人
能夠看完這整篇長篇大論~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

〔２〕因為人類破壞環境 
〔３〕因為人類自私 
〔４〕因為人類有嚴重的種族歧視 
〔５〕因為人類從古至今對於獵殺動物毫不手軟 
〔６〕因為人類相當否認獸人的價值觀和審美觀 
〔７〕因為人類無聊的時尚追求與流行 
〔８〕因為人類不愛護動物 
〔１０〕因為人類政治腐敗 
〔１１〕因為人類教育方針有錯 
〔１３〕最後一個選項............態度欠佳

蒼我討厭人類的原因，大概就以上吧，
每天看報紙都至少會看到上面的其中一項...

都是些讓蒼會生氣的原因。
至於第八項，算是蒼我痛恨的原因之一，人家貓狗生活在那邊，沒事去虐待他們幹麻？
在報紙或新聞看到這種人，實在很想去打他，甚至讓他一命換一命。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

```
過多贅字.語法已直接修改 以避免不當賺取樂園幣
by 網管 J.C.
```

         Dragon我是認為拉 
 :Evil or Very Mad:  人很  自私  :Mad:  又很變態欸  
我們獸比他們好太太太多了啦  :Laughing:  
我們都被蹂躪成這樣子了  :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Mad:  誰會喜歡他們阿

----------


## 佛蒙特

```
部分言詞不當已代為修改
By 網管 J.C.
```

這個嘛...

內有激動言論請注意


人類真的是可惡到了極點
每天都在殺動物
他們倒也沒反應
動物"不小心"傷了他們
他們也在那邊嘰哩啪啦屁話一堆
自稱是萬物之靈
天神不該製造出人類
那是他最大的錯誤
想到那個馴鹿計畫
咖哩就氣!!
保育鹿?他們有嗎?
殺了狼.而吃了鹿
這是什麼意思阿?
環保啦!關懷動物啦!政治搞好啦!
哪一項他們做到了??
他們沒有當萬物之靈的資格
應該說
他們根本不配!
人類...有好有壞
以上的文
都是針對那些罪惡多端.不尊重動物的人
咖哩對自己身為人類...
這件事感到可悲...

----------


## 月下蒼

身在人類世界以後看盡了人性的各種面貌
因而討厭某些部分的人類
並不是所有的人類都不好
畢竟有些人類的行為和想法
還是值得讚賞的

----------


## 沉默之狼

以下只是牢騷


說實在有獸說人類殘忍到處殺生，
但實際上動物界也是這樣殘忍的，
也是有動物為了自己的喜好殺生，
不要說動物，連植物界也是一樣殘酷，
他們用更慢性的方法鏟除自己的對手，
某狼自己覺得以獸的角度看人卻不瞭解獸，
是一件頗奇怪的事?!
人類會做的事動物也會做，
只是動物比較沒有那麼會利用的頭腦罷了，
並沒有不同。    
    


某狼不太喜歡人類是因為，
我覺得我跟周遭的人想法差異太大了，
覺得自己不是人類，而是其他不知名的生物，感覺十分的格格不入，
真的沒辦法覺得自己是人類，日子久了其他人以為我是異類這樣，不跟我來往，
所以我就覺得，為什麼貓狗接受我，而人類卻不接受呢？
到最後，
在人群裡還是孤零零的感覺，
人啊～　感覺太冷漠了，
又會心機的利用我，
傷在心裡....
不喜歡人類，我從小就很怕人的啊～
長大又遇到不太好的事就不太喜歡人了
到處都會耍心機，偏偏我又是比較笨的那種||||
感覺為什麼人不能真誠以待呢????
好好奇喔~~
動物在這方面倒是好很多=w=

----------


## 藍焰

這世上有各式各樣的人，也不全是壞人，也是有好人，但我認為不多
在小六之前還不怎麼討厭，甚至說根本就沒感覺
為什麼如此討厭是大部分是媒體所造成，常常看到一些新聞，譬如說：打狗、明明開了寵物店卻不照顧甚至跑人，讓裡面的狗、貓互相殘殺，有些甚至變白骨，看到時我都快哭了又或著是一群青少年無聊拿沖天炮去炸烏龜(應該是烏龜)而就是因為好玩，就因為好玩而去傷害一個無辜的性命，他又沒惹到你
最生氣的大概就是皮草這類的東西，有些人就因為美觀而去披戴，有人披戴就會有人為了錢去殺害動物，奪去他們身上的毛，而這些就只是為了錢，還有人類的自私，就算現在有養殖的，還是有人去獵殺野生動物，象牙這類的也是
還有一件很讓我生氣，是發生在我附近，我們家有一個客人曾經看到保護野生動物的廣告時，就說：「為什麼要保護他們，他們會吃人，幹嘛保護！」
當下我真的很生氣，很想直接罵他  :jcdragon-mad-ebby:  ，但無奈我媽在旁，不能隨便亂講話


以上種種事情讓我認知到了人類的自私，為了錢，為了好玩，而去傷害動物的人真的很多

----------


## Silver．Tain

反正大家也把我要說的話都說完了
那我也只要引言就好

許多的思想家及經濟學家們都說過

人性始終是自私的
以最小的成本換取最大的利益

凡是不涵蓋於自己內部原有的外部成本
人類都會認為
反正外部成本又不是我要負擔...所以能丟多少就丟多少
((外部成本是什麼呢?    就像是環境污染以及造成自然災害的原因

最後是為了什麼?

為了"自己以後幸福的人生"


人類最自大的地方在哪呢?
在事實未發現之前
他們自認為天是繞的地球  繞著人類旋轉的
所以人類追求的是什麼?

成為像是神一般的存在吧...
所以既然要成為像神一樣
那麼不管什麼都要要求最好最美的
所以才會不惜一切任何可用的成本

其實成本是什麼?
不是錢...錢...只是媒介
真正的成本...是一切的自然資源

所以...人類從這點就誤入歧途
想矯正也不太可能吧
可悲的造物主...
人類並不是萬能的...

----------


## 嵐霖

並不會討厭人類
只是某部分的人類是自私又卑賤
感覺自己有了權力就可以剝奪生命?
什麼屠狼獵捕的...不去搶奪他們的資源
會像這樣被逼到絕路?為了活命犧牲自己的孩子
甚至有些人更惡毒..還澆油放火的，
火燒很好玩?不如也把自己燒了算了...
怎麼?人類就是以為自己是主宰者?
好像什麼事情人最大，其他都不用管嗎??
永遠說的頭頭是道，卻都只是胡說八道!
什麼己所不欲等的，講很好，做真差‧
哪一天..自然反撲吼..人類就真的可以"玩"了

----------


## 大神狼兒

說真的我最討厭人類...
當然也討厭目前還是身為人類的自己啊～(嘆...)
我想在全世界人類當中，真正是好人的只佔20%而已吧！
壞人佔大多數的百分之80%

可惜我的狼生當中...
99%都是遇到壞人啊！
只有唯一的1%內是遇到好人(再次嘆...)
是這1%讓我有點新希望的吧...大概...

但我也無能為力啊...
別人要怎麼樣我也只能勸說而已...
他的身體是他自己的，我又不能操控他...
當然至少自己要做好本分，為地球盡一分心力這樣...

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

並不會討厭人類!!
不過可以的話
希望下輩子可以出生在
沒有人類的地方
然後當一隻狼!!

----------


## arthur90841

我不是說很討厭
但就是不大能信任人類
我曾被朋友背叛過
讓我每天過得痛苦
之後就慢慢不能信任別人了

----------


## 狼の寂

對於這個問題，小寂也有思考過一陣子了
結論是小寂憎恨，厭惡大多數的人多半是因為以下幾點:
1，人類，無比自私的生物
人類的自私想必大家早已感同身受，人類可以為了自己的利益不顧一切，儘管是要不斷的犧牲周遭的人事物。
2，人類殘暴，血腥的一面
第一點的延伸
人類為了自己的私慾，為了自己的生存痛下殺手
好比說:古代的皇帝，君主為了獲得更多的領地，為了金錢，美色，權益等犧牲了無數條的性命
不斷的發動戰爭，獵殺，虐待等諸多不堪入目的事
最令咱無法忍受的是人類為了娛樂，為了利益而殘害，獵殺動物們，為了取得毛皮，許多動物是死的多麼的無辜，這咱無法忍受
3，人類不檢討自己的行為，反而將其合法化
人類從古自今即將各種侮辱，貶低的字眼用以形容獸，甚至將一些人類世界的敗類們用獸的名義來加以形容之
好比一些負面的詞語&成語像是:狼心狗肺，狼狽為奸和色狼等諸多以人類主觀意識來創造的詞彙
其中包含了多少不實的侮辱?
未經考證就加以否定，加以誣陷他們自己認為是不好的事物，這就是咱討厭人類的原因之一
也許人類會將獸們污名化是想將其不人道的行為合理化?
人類，真是有夠墮落的....


不過咱還是要重申一次，儘管大多數的人類的是自私，都是可恨的，但是還是有一些能夠包容，能夠關懷體諒的人類存在的，儘管比例極為的渺小
但還是有的....






咱以身為人類為恥
咱以身為獸為榮
不汲汲於名利，不戚戚於富貴
一切美色，一切名利在咱眼前宛如浮雲
雖然狼天生為色盲，無法看見美麗的色彩
但只要能看見純淨無雜質的黑色與白色
象徵著明月與黑夜的兩種色彩就夠了!
因為咱有著身為狼不屈的志節，有著身為狼的傲骨與矜持
而這就夠了!

----------


## 斯冰菊

〔２〕因為人類破壞環境
〔３〕因為人類自私
〔４〕因為人類有嚴重的種族歧視
〔５〕因為人類從古至今對於獵殺動物毫不手軟
〔６〕因為人類相當否認獸人的價值觀和審美觀
〔７〕因為人類無聊的時尚追求與流行
〔８〕因為人類不愛護動物
〔１０〕因為人類政治腐敗
〔１１〕因為人類教育方針有錯
〔１２〕因為人類長相.行為模式.說話口氣很欠打
〔１３〕最後一個選項............態度欠佳

本狼也幾乎全中了！！！除了第一項(因為生物外觀本來就有所不同)與第九項(遇到過但是程度可控制)。

破壞環境：工業革命以後破壞的面積應該是之前的幾千萬倍吧！！！

自私：如同魯迅《狂人日記》所言，仁義道德間都是吃人，虛偽成性！！！

種族歧視：以美國為例，黑人與北美原住民被歧視長達幾世紀，直到幾年前才選出一位非洲裔總統，可謂稍微安撫本狼之奇蹟也！！！

獵殺動物毫不手軟：要不然怎麼會有那麼多*殺的打獵俱樂部？

否認獸人的價值觀和審美觀：看基督教當年怎麼迫害狼人(《血紅帽》)就可見一斑了。

無聊的時尚追求與流行：像一些誇張的服飾髮型，以及沒什麼營養的節目與歌曲。

不愛護動物：為什麼那些對動物同胞施虐者，法律不規定處刑要以牙還牙呢？

政治腐敗：別懷疑！！！就算是已開發國家，還是有很多藏污納垢之處。

教育方針有錯：人類越來越愛填鴨了。(尤其是在東亞)

長相.行為模式.說話口氣很欠打：看到那些人類沙文主義者狂妄囂張之態度，讓本狼很想狠狠咬下去！！！

態度欠佳：不管講多少次依舊死性不改，還能反嗆回去。



這個世界上真正尊重大自然的好人太少了，本狼真的好想快點脫離這付軀殼啊！！！ :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 白拓

我想本狼最厭惡，甚至憎恨的，就是人類的貪婪吧!
生長於自然之中，卻以各種名目剝削破壞自然，
而那原罪的經濟活動，是立基於〝資源有限〞及〝慾望無窮〞！！
人類有選擇的權力，而動物們呢？
所以生物只不過想活下去而已，不是嗎？

----------


## 小藍龍

我想…我討厭人的表裡不一吧
常常為了要迎合對方而把自己包裝起來
明知道很虛假
但還是會不厭其煩的裝飾自己
因為人類的虛假所以我討厭人類

----------


## 芒果覺醒

這種話題真嚴肅呢~
總之就是人類行為幼稚 很不成熟
還有對動物見死不救 我常常帶外面撿回來的野貓野狗回家
通常都是被罵呢XDD
想變成獸的原因 大概就是想變成自然的一部分 還有自己也討厭竟然跟這種物種生活在一起。

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍討厭人類的虛假,心機
為了利用別人還會露出虛假的嘴臉
嘴巴上說"來吧!我才是你最值得信賴的"
到頭來才發現自己已經淪為別人的工具
發現後那人竟還說"你已經沒有用處了!快滾"...等之類的
現在的人類大部分都失去了最初袒裎相見的勇氣
被虛假所取代
所以敝龍討厭所有裝模作樣的人

以上只是敝龍的淺見, 如有冒犯還請多多包涵

----------


## 仴小維仴

人類嗎...
大概最討厭的就是，
不承認自己的缺點吧，
還有誇大自己的優點，
跟人類說你有哪些缺點，
幾乎都不會聽的，
然後優點，
比較強而已，
就說的像神一樣。

----------


## 幻影魔狼

我想很多獸友當獸的原因也是討厭人類吧 ?

人類往往都會以利益作最優先的考慮
而放棄自己的人格 甚至出賣自己的身邊的人

自己被蒙在鼓裡的時候
不但掩飾自己
還要把幫助他的人當成是要害他的

人類沒錯是可以稱得上為萬物之靈
但正因為這樣而不理身邊的人、或是動物的感受
虐待貓狗、獵殺狼或是其他生物以獲取自己的快樂 ( 這一點正正是我討厭人類的原因 !

人本是純潔的
但受著自己身邊的影響而令自己變差、變壞
把善良的一面收起來

要小狼每天也要對著那些戴著面具生活的人類
真的受不了 ..

----------

